# Sage or Breville DB - Any real difference?



## Jameszee (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi folks,

sorry if this is a question that has been answered already, but i'm quite new here!

I'm considering buying a Breville DB from an ebay company in Australia as it will be cheaper than UK, even after import taxes etc.

The Sage & Breville models appear to be completely identical apart from the branding, can anyone confirm that this is correct??

thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I always believed it to be purely branding, but am willing to be corrected!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Warranty, how will that work if its from Australia , is the cheaper option worth it if it breaks down ,needs replacing and repairing . To me it would be false economy with this machine not to have a warranty in place.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The OP is a brave man! Think warranty as Boots said....


----------



## Jameszee (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for the swift responses! Not too sure on warranty, though would hope they offer a worldwide warranty (will investigate). Are these units really that unreliable?


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Breville has longer ON time (1 hour if I remember well) before going to standby while sage stays on only for 20min I think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jameszee said:


> Thanks for the swift responses! Not too sure on warranty, though would hope they offer a worldwide warranty (will investigate). Are these units really that unreliable?


They are not as easily serviceable with parts compared to a E61 group.

I doubt very much they offer a world wide warranty but you can ask.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

iulianato said:


> Breville has longer ON time (1 hour if I remember well) before going to standby while sage stays on only for 20min I think


And you can turn the auto-off function off with the Breville


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The problem is as everyone above has said - warranty.

Even if you consider your saving worth the loss of warranty, figuring that any faults might be paid for out of your saving, you will likely find that Sage will refuse to repair it - I'm not sure how easy it is for independent repairers to get hold of sage/breville parts.

The Sage doesn't seem especially prone to breaking down, but like virtually any product some will and if you get unlucky you could well be kicking yourself for not buying within the UK (or perhaps EU, not sure what will happen to warranties after Brexit)


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I guess it all comes down to how much you are likely to save.... If a lot, then it may be worth the risk. If not then I would play it safe and buy a Sage over here. I personally think that if you look after the unit (descale/ clean regularly) and you are not absolutely hammering it, it should last longer than the warranty period without any faults. I had a BE which did just over 2 years and was used 2 or 3 times a day and it had no issues at all.


----------

